# Expired: Photography Bundle III Super Sale



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2015)

```
<p>I generally don’t post offers like this, as they have little value. However, this one does. Beyond getting a lot of great video content, Photoshop presets, Lightroom actions (my favorite part of the package), ebooks and more… it will also benefit 4 charities directly. It seems everyone wins with this one.</p>
<p><strong>The Complete Photography Bundle is about to end</strong></p>
<div align="”center”"><img style="display: block;" src="http://gif.digitalassetdelivery.net/gif.php/2015/9/15/14:0:00/white" alt="" border="0" /></div>
<p> </p>
<p><em>Last chance to save 96%.</em></p>
<p>For the last few days, some of the world’s best photography educators have been running a bundle discount on their educational video courses and eBooks. The deal gets you <a href="https://5daydeal.com/?ref=14&amp;c=cr" target="_blank">$3,300 worth of products for only $127</a>. However, the best part of the whole thing is that a full 10% of the revenue from the sales goes directly to 4 awesome, specially chosen charities; Help Portrait, The BOMA Project, Camp Smile­A­Mile, and Flashes of Hope.</p>
<p>So far over $105,000 have been raised for these charities in the last few days.</p>
<p>The sale is now into the final day so if you want to pick up a great deal on products from the likes of Trey Ratcliff, David DuChemin, Jeremy Cowart, Joel Grimes, Lindsay Adler and Zach Arias, make sure you head on over there right now before it’s gone forever. It ends at noon PST on Tuesday.</p>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/?ref=14&c=cr"><img class="aligncenter" src="https://11813-presscdn-0-32-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/5DayDeal-Learn-More-Button-300x109.jpg" alt="5DayDeal Learn More Button" width="150" height="55" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Some quick facts about the sale:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>All new bundled content – None of the products in this bundle sale have ever been included in any other bundle sale before. Ever.</li>
<li>10% of sales goes to charity – Over $105,000 raised so far</li>
<li>Bonus discounts – Includes $1000 worth of additional discounts from bundle partners.</li>
<li>10 Launch EXCLUSIVE products – Contains 10 new training products that have never been seen before.</li>
<li>The best of the best – The team at 5DayDeal have a rigorous selection process to get products included in this bundle. The content in this sale is only the highest quality courses, videos and eBooks from the top educators in the photo industry.</li>
<li>Easy downloading – A simple email with links to click and download the products right away.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://5daydeal.com/?ref=14&c=cr"><img class="aligncenter" src="https://11813-presscdn-0-32-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/5DayDeal-Learn-More-Button-300x109.jpg" alt="5DayDeal Learn More Button" width="150" height="55" /></a></p>
```


----------



## MJ (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

...it almost sounds too good to be true! Where's the catch? 

Could anybody please comment on the content, quality etc.

Many thanks


----------



## dstppy (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

"Complete Photography Bundle" doesn't look like it include even one low-level editor, does it?

"photoshop actions" --- isn't it established that photoshop, whereas it is powerful, wasn't geared towards photographers so much as graphics designers, vs other software, e.g. ligthroom etc.?

Maybe it's just me. No, it's definitely me, but maybe not JUST me 

----Edit----
"The best of the best – The team at 5DayDeal have a rigorous selection process to get products included in this bundle. The content in this sale is only the highest quality courses, videos and eBooks from the top educators in the photo industry."

So, it's re-packaged stuff that's everywhere on the internet, just in exclusive videos and e-books. Good for charity, but for me, I'd send $12.70 to a charity of my choosing . . . not a bad idea, I'm gonna write a check now.


----------



## e_honda (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

Color me a bit skeptical on that $3,300 retail price.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

Here is a review of the bundle: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2015/09/review-of-complete-photography-bundle-iii-ebooks-videos-for-127/


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*



e_honda said:


> Color me a bit skeptical on that $3,300 retail price.



They can list anything as the retail price. But what is the average selling price?


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I'm kind of tempted to buy this. Seems like with all the material there it would seem to be a good match for the upcoming winter. I'm already picturing cold, January days... stuck indoors.


----------



## PaulOnline (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

Hello,

Based on my respect for the CanonRumors editor I took the risk and ordered it on that recommendation. I'm downloading everything now. I expect it will be quite some time before I get through it all.

Sincerely,

Paul


----------



## timmy_650 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I might be temped if I also had lightroom but it seems foolish to spend money on lightroom when I have PS.


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I have purchased the deal last year, it cost less I think but there were also less products in the bundle. I can say I was satisfied, there were much useful tutorials, but I can say it depends on where in your photography are you. I personally am a fan of David Duchemin and have purchased some of his other products before (in fact I learnt from his site last year). Also from the package last year I was very interested in the tutorials of Serge Ramelli, Lindsey Adler on posing and Joel Grimes. Ah, also Zack Arias, I like the way he teaches at his youtube channel and on CreativeLive. But you can all take some time and go to the personal sites of each photographer in the bundle and see if this style and type of tutorials (there are previews) suits you
I think I will buy it this year as well


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I purchased it. There is nothing wrong with what is supplied it's good material. There is absolutely no way its worth $3,300. At $127 its much better value. The videos are good. The presets are useful.
There is a bit of self back slapping with the contributors. They have the material handy anyway probably going unsold at normal prices so they getting some handy income once a year. Their selected charities are then also getting some money so we it's a win win all round isn't it. Probably more a win win for the charity and the contributors than the customer. I don't think I would normally but this type of material. Its hard to find the time to go through it. Its easier to use Youtube to find an instruction for what you want to do.
The contributors are also creating a little interconnected clique portraying themselves as the best educators in the world and great humanitarians to boot. This is a little syrupy. They are good photographers but maybe not the best. There are plenty of amateurs much better than them.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I ended up saying "what the heck" and gave it a shot. I figure the money I spend on photography, at this price it's a couple of memory cards. Took a few hours to get it all downloaded, but it was late and I was watching some of the worse football (NFL) at the time so I just went to bed, will take a look at it tonight. I'm optimistic there will be some useful stuff in there.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I bought it. 
WARNING: the file names are absurdly long and repetitive. I had to copy some of the zips to the c: drive just to be able to extract them.


----------



## nightscape123 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Great Deal: The Complete Photography Bundle III*

I ended up buying it. Only managed to download about half of it last night, but I started watching some of the tutorials and so far i'm pretty impressed. The tutorial I watched was very nicely formatted, well done, good quality and taught me a number of things I didn't know.

I will say this is probably not that useful for someone who has been using PS or LR since version 1.0 and has spent 100,000 hours using it. But as a intermediate LR user and beginner PS user the content all seems very helpful to me.

Plus you get Topaz clarity which is $50 right there.


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just a random rant - in the end I did not buy it, because after I placed it in my cart and continued to check-out, after entering all my data it informed me that it will charge me 20% VAT as well (I live in Bulgaria, part of EU). So I decided not to go on, it is not about the extra 25 USD per se, but the whole concept. First of all I did not see anywhere explicitly that this amount is subject to VAT (maybe I missed it, but anyway it was not visible). Second, last year I purchased the previous package and they did not charge me VAT. And third, why at all do they charge me, so if I watch these tutorials in USA, or some other country, I will not have to pay, but now I do?


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes the VAT is a pain.
You used to be able to put in a false US address to get around it but they cross check against credit card details.
In certain states in the US there is no sales tax.
I think they could be clearer too.
I did buy it but almost didn't for that reason too.
You won't die with it.


----------

